# newbie with newbie type questions



## Jaxom (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll try not to ask too many newbie type questions that the "old timers" have answered a million times before. I have read a few pages and some of my questions are already answered. I've also tried going to that website with the tour, but for some odd reason it just won't let me in. 

Cliftnotes as to how I came to this forum... I recently went to school for welding, on a welding forum I asked about how to get cheap stock for projects, and was told about how most folks do alot of dumpster diving and alley cruising. Then when a family member was diagnosted as having cacer, well we eneded up in a financial crisis. I had to load up my truck and haul alot of what metals I had gathered to local salvage. Wanting to become more effiecent in this, I found "Backyard Metal Casting" forums. And one of thier forums I found the link to here. 

As a hobby, I use to gold pan locally. While I'm not in what most folks think of as a "gold state", we do have glacrial drift gold. Most of this is flour gold or micro gold. And I have pulled some of this flour gold out of a local creek. Not much, but a few flakes. 

It was while I was out alley cruising that I noticed alot of old electronics stuff being tossed out. I have seen many documentries on places that recyle the precious metals out of these things, so I began to wonder if I could do this as well. That's where I came upon Shor International's website. They sell both the aqua regina system as well as thier rectifying system. While I'm not tottaly opposed to working with acids and chemicals, if I could use thier rectifying system and avoid this, all the better. But it, to me, seems "too good to be true". And that would be my first question. Is this stystem all hype or not?

My second major questions is... Not all electronics are created equal. I'm sure there's alot of gold and perhaps silver in many items. But what items are worth hauling back to my garage workshop? I like tv's and crt's becuase of the amount of copper in them. And then there's computers as well. More importantly then would be, what items aren't worth the gas it would take to haul them? 

My final questions has to do with how to bath the electonics and get the most out of them? As I understand it any method of recovery, the bath has to get at the gold to disolve it. And to do so you need to grind up or pullverize it in some manor. I was wondering if anyone has a picture or diagram of any home brewed systems they use to break up boards with. As I've mentioned I've gone to school for welding and have some ideas on how to do this, but before I start welding things together I'd like to see what other's are doing, so I don't have to go about reinventintg the wheel. 

On a final note, unlike hauling metal for scrap, this would all be done on a hobby/personal level. Anything I collect, I'd probably keep. I'm not looking to get rich or anything doing this. 

Oh, and for yucks...I've got a few buckets of black sands. I just know there's micro gold in it. Just haven't got a clue how to seperate the micro from the sands. Any suggestions? 

Thanks

Jax


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome Jax,

My site password is goldm1ner* The second L is the number 1 that's where most folks mess up.


Steve


----------



## Jaxom (Jun 9, 2008)

That's what I thought when I seen it typed out and seen the # before the 1 symbol. I've also tried it with and without the * symbol... Neither worked. Is any of this case sensitive, all looks small cased to my on my system.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 9, 2008)

All lower case, goldm1ner* username gold, refresh your page so the password lock clears after 5 failed attempts.

Steve


----------



## Jaxom (Jun 9, 2008)

Nope...still won't work for me. <scratches> Can't be any simpler then what you described!


----------



## Jaxom (Jun 9, 2008)

'K, even tried closing IE down and starting it fresh, still no dice.


----------



## istari9 (Jun 9, 2008)

Say How about Cut & Paste from this responce? 
I then saved it on a wordpad on the desktop for later use...
It's a thought.
Ray


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 10, 2008)

Can you tell me exactly what you see on the screen.

If you are using FF you will need to download and install the FF IE Tab plugin and configure it for my site.


Steve


----------



## Jaxom (Jun 12, 2008)

IE version 7.0.5730.11, xp home <sp>


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 12, 2008)

Where at in Illinois? I am in central part if I could help.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you accept the cookie for my site?

Is your browser blocking Active X scripting?

Do you have some sort of Security Suite (i.e. Norton Internet Security) that may be stopping the log on script from executing?

If you are blocking the password reset script, or the log on script you will never get on without it. The password script merely clears any locks on the account 'gold' due to failed attempts and submits the user/pass to the SQL server for authentication.

If you need me to configure these settings for you PM me and I can remote into your machine and fix your settings.

It may be easier to load Firefox and set up the IE tab. Either way it looks like your pc is blocking the scripting required to login.

Steve


----------



## Jaxom (Jun 13, 2008)

Actually the c/p suggestion worked. Can't for the life of me figure out why I cannot type the password in. It's pretty darn self explanitory. 

Nice site btw, too bad I don't have sound, my sound card died a few months back and doing an upgrade is out of the question.


----------



## Jaxom (Jun 13, 2008)

Firewalker, 

Sorry, I was so busy concentrating on getting to steve's site, that I forgot to add.... I'm just outside of chicago, walking distance from Brookfield Zoo.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry, central, east of effingham....Jack


----------

